# Classical music that sounds like this



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

can you give me something as tense and dramatic as this? i still want to get into classical and I'm going to try to again, i think this is a good start.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Depends? Try this:






Or this:






Or this:






Or this:






Won't be as repetitive or consistent in mood as Vid Games music but hopefully you enjoy some of this


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

i liked Shostakovich, i also liked the beginning of Prokofiev but it changed too much for me, thanks for the links!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I already recommended these in a previous thread of yours, but in the case you missed  Neither of them is "atonal" despite the composers.

Anton Webern - Passacaglia





Arnold Schoenberg - Pelleas Und Melisande


----------



## brianshima (Apr 10, 2015)

dgee said:


> Depends? Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know the vaughan's Symphony. It is just awsome! I knew the other ones and they are amazing as well.

Think it is a very good idea trying to get into the classics, because the currently videogames industry, at least this kind of soundtracks which are orchetral, is always looking at the classics. At least I always find a lot of orchestrations, harmony, and motif which come from classical.

I tell you because I'm a passionate for videogames music as well, and a videogame composer also musicologist.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> I already recommended these in a previous thread of yours, but in the case you missed  Neither of them is "atonal" despite the composers.
> 
> Anton Webern - Passacaglia
> 
> ...


I'm really enjoying this first one!
Found this great piece recommended in the comments by Webern


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Since you are becoming a video game music composer, do you guys take a lot from older composers?


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

brianshima said:


> I didn't know the vaughan's Symphony. It is just awsome! I knew the other ones and they are amazing as well.
> 
> Think it is a very good idea trying to get into the classics, because the currently videogames industry, at least this kind of soundtracks which are orchetral, is always looking at the classics. At least I always find a lot of orchestrations, harmony, and motif which come from classical.
> 
> I tell you because I'm a passionate for videogames music as well, and a videogame composer also musicologist.


Since you are becoming a video game music composer, do you guys take a lot from older composers?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

The beginning kind of reminded me of Philip Glass,




And definitely, as it continued, it had a Prokofiev 3 vibe going on. I know you said it "changed too much" but I highly recommend you give it another shot! Another Prokofiev symphony I'm less inclined to recommend is his 2nd, which is an odd one, but here it is anyway:




Another Vaughan Williams Symphony that it resembles is his fourth


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb here. You said "as dramatic as this" not "sounds just like this." So how about something really mystical and weird?

Ligeti: Requiem: Kyrie


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's a few that came to my mind. Loads of drama.

Samuel Barber - Medea's Meditation and Song of Vengence






Joan Tower - Concerto for Orchestra






Benjamin Britten - Four Sea Interludes


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Miloslav Kabelac - Mystery of time





Bunita Marcus - Adam and Eve


----------



## brianshima (Apr 10, 2015)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> Since you are becoming a video game music composer, do you guys take a lot from older composers?


Constantly! Sometimes even too much haha. But for orchestration, ideas... I think there is nothing better than going to classics, because there is the BIG deal, where you can find the real inspiration to go from something original (in my opinion of course).

At least all the current famous video game composers talk about this on the interviews too.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

brianshima said:


> Constantly! Sometimes even too much haha. But for orchestration, ideas... I think there is nothing better than going to classics, because there is the BIG deal, where you can find the real inspiration to go from something original (in my opinion of course).
> 
> At least all the current famous video game composers talk about this on the interviews too.


ahh interesting!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Schoenberg's Violin Concerto






Classical music is sooo relaxing!


----------

